# Just wanted to share



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I was looking through my pictures and found one of my sailfin pleco, Catfish from just a couple of days after I got him. I forgot how small he was! I finally got some new pics of him today and thought I would share them  I have had him for 11 months now.

When I got him:
He was 1-2 inches










Now:
5-6 inches

















I hope he keeps growing so I have an excuse to upgrade my tank


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

beautiful pleco!


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------

